# Few late June pics



## Bobby Alley




----------



## Bobby Alley




----------



## Bobby Alley

Growing for the first time this year: VERY hot peppers. Carolina Reaper, Trinidad Scorpion, Bhut Jolokia Ghost. Also Atlantic pumpkin, white cucumbers and blue and white tomatoes.


----------



## deano49

did you get the HOT peppers to germinate ? I have some seeds but found them too late to start them this year.


----------



## Ryan Lee

Looking good!


----------



## stephanie

awesome garden harvest pictures!!


----------

